# Been Waiting for This All Week



## jaybird0827 (Jul 15, 2006)

http://www.apuritansmind.com/podcast/WBNP19.mp3


----------



## Pilgrim (Jul 15, 2006)

Golden garbage cans


----------



## blhowes (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jaybird0827_
> http://www.apuritansmind.com/podcast/WBNP19.mp3


'Twas worth the wait, wouldn't you agree?


----------



## Pilgrim (Jul 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> Man would I have loved to have been a fly on the wall.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jul 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blhowes_
> 'Twas worth the wait, wouldn't you agree?



 You got it! -- _Jay_


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 17, 2006)

Matt,

I'm glad you told that guy he was going to hell.

Oorah!

I once had a JW come to my door and, after minutes of pleasant back and forth about the Scriptures and their unwillingness to submit to God's Word, I told the lady that if she did not repent of her heresy she would be going to hell. It's not something she was used to hearing and she got pretty angry with me.

The most pleasure I've ever had in defending the Gospel, however, was at a meeting of some Christians and Muslims in VA. The Muslim Imman (sp?) had brought his followers for an interfaith dialogue. At one point, one of the Muslim women expressed that we "really believe the same thing" or something else like that. I had been patient up to that point but I could bear it no longer. Without raising my voice I very pointedly turned to the Imman and told him: You have a low view of the consequences of sin. You think you can appease God with your works but you have a low view of the Holiness of God. God is angry at you for your sin and all your works are filthy rags. Christ came that He might live perfectly. He had to be man to obey for us and suffer in our place. He had to be God to take on the full weight of that punishment. We do not worship the same God. At the judgment, I will stand clothed in Christ's righteousness and accepted on account of His clothing. You will stand naked in your own works and you will be found guilty.

I'm not saying I enjoy telling people they're going to Hell but, my goodness, sometimes it's got to be said to wake them up.

What a creep. The guy deserved to be literally get a boot in the bum on the way out the door.


----------

